# The Mighty ZX Spectrum - It's Aliiiiiive..!



## Bakunin (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/02/zx-spectrum-vega-games-console

Yep, the mighty Speccy, albeit in somewhat remodelled form, will be returning with the original games pre-loaded!

HUZZ_ZAH!


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

It's £100!!! You can get a free emulator and all the games already.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 15, 2015)

The George Lucas of the computing world?

Flog my old idea over and over in newer modern formats.


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It's £100!!! You can get a free emulator and all the games already.



shush, he dosen't need encouraging.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> shush, he dosen't need encouraging.


Just trying to save him some money


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It's £100!!! You can get a free emulator and all the games already.



Yeah but playing them on your shiny fancy computer isn't as cool as having one of those next to your telly 

I played Super Mario Land for Gameboy on the Retron5 last night 

(Can't get the fucking music out of my head today, though.)


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yeah but playing them on your shiny fancy computer isn't as cool as having one of those next to your telly
> 
> I played Super Mario Land for Gameboy on the Retron5 last night
> 
> (Can't get the fucking music out of my head today, though.)


You can get emulators for phones, and the Raspberry Pi. You can easily connect that to the TV, and still save a fortune.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> You can get emulators for phones, and the Raspberry Pi. You can easily connect that to the TV, and still save a fortune.



But it won't look as _coooooooooool_


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> But it won't look as _coooooooooool_


Fuck "coooooooooool" at £100 . My original Spectrum 48K cost £175 in 1983. I'm not paying £100 for an emulator with only a 4 key keyboard!


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Just trying to save him some money



he wouldn't buy it. he's saving up for something even more barking.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> he wouldn't buy it. he's saving up for something even more barking.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

Bakunin said:


>


I live in Barking - it's not worth saving up for


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 15, 2015)

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be.

Perhaps we will see a C5 with a lithium battery soon, zooming along the cycle tracks at silly speeds.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

Make the Amiga A1200 come back!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder how/if it will cope with any game that requires more than 4 keys to control it? I'm sure there must have been many, although I can't think of any off the top of my head right now - Skool Daze, maybe?


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hopefully they make the games take fucking ages to load....otherwise it just wont be the same


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2015)

This guy re-engineered the whole thing and made it portable.:-



Spoiler: Youtube video








I couldn't actually bear to more than skim through it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 15, 2015)

Much as I applaud this - Speccy games will look total shite on a modern telly. Even SNES games on the Wii Virtual Console look pretty shit on 2015-size tellys.

For the real effect, they should sell a companion 14' CRT colour TV with a wire aerial that your dad bought off someone on a building site because  he was fed up of you playing Manic Miner when he was trying to watch Emmerdale Farm.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2015)

Is it compatible with a Kempston interface and a Quickshot  2? I'm out if I can't use my hardware.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I wonder how/if it will cope with any game that requires more than 4 keys to control it? I'm sure there must have been many, although I can't think of any off the top of my head right now - Skool Daze, maybe?



Or any game that needs the code typed in from Sinclair User to run.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Hopefully they make the games take fucking ages to load....otherwise it just wont be the same


There's a Spectrum emulator for iPad that does that, including the squiggly lines around the edge of the screen.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

nostalgia gaming only goes so far, if it's any older than a 1st gen gameboy i'm not interested


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 15, 2015)

Why? 

The games are terrible.  Limited by very limited graphics and sound because technology was expensive at the time. 

Its not expensive any more so why bother.  Go buy a PS3 and and Skyrim or GTA V for less money and enjoy what modern technology has to offer.   Spend more time in Skyrim than you would on that thing, 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2015)

I've finished skyrim and gta v. 

I want to relive my jet set willy days! 

Although i won't but one as the novelty would probably wear out after five minutes


----------



## Gromit (Jan 15, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I wonder how/if it will cope with any game that requires more than 4 keys to control it? I'm sure there must have been many, although I can't think of any off the top of my head right now - Skool Daze, maybe?



Apache gunship. Came with a keyboard overlay.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 15, 2015)

cypher79 said:


> Hopefully they make the games take fucking ages to load....otherwise it just wont be the same



Remember the joys of the mighty Multiload and the dreaded '0:1 Tape Loading Error'?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 15, 2015)

Sunray said:


> The games are terrible.  Limited by very limited graphics and sound because technology was expensive at the time.


Because those limits gave rise to some ingeniously fun games; clearly not terrible, since many people still have fond memories of them decades later. My kids have access to a top-spec PC and a PS3, but still occasionally fire up Chuckie Egg simply because they enjoy playing it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2015)

Both my 2600s are boned, someone please make a new one of those.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Make the Amiga A1200 come back!


 
http://www.old-computers.com/museum/emulator.asp?c=628&st=1


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 15, 2015)

So. Best ever Speccy game? Matthew Smith's Miner Willy games always get cited for pure nostalgia - and for me, the carefully crafted screens of Manic Miner win out over Jet Set Willy, which had a lot of filler - but you really need to go to 1988 or so for the point when the 48k beast was pushed to its limits. Then it's category-by-category. Head over Heels should probably win the isometric 3D award, Pyjamarama gets an honourable mention for puzzle-based adventures, either Iridium or Zynaps for shoot'em up action. Barbarian for beat'em ups, even though it was easily cheated by forward rolls in the corner. Either Ranarama or Into the Eagles Nest for Gauntlet clones. Nothing by Ocean, ever: their crappy coin-op conversions deserve to be forgotten.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

there was a good version of the ascii classic Rogue on it iirc


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So. Best ever Speccy game? Matthew Smith's Miner Willy games always get cited for pure nostalgia - and for me, the carefully crafted screens of Manic Miner win out over Jet Set Willy, which had a lot of filler - but you really need to go to 1988 or so for the point when the 48k beast was pushed to its limits. Then it's category-by-category. Head over Heels should probably win the isometric 3D award, Pyjamarama gets an honourable mention for puzzle-based adventures, either Iridium or Zynaps for shoot'em up action. Barbarian for beat'em ups, even though it was easily cheated by forward rolls in the corner. Either Ranarama or Into the Eagles Nest for Gauntlet clones. Nothing by Ocean, ever: their crappy coin-op conversions deserve to be forgotten.


 
The did a pretty good bash at Elite on the old speccy too.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2015)

Dizzy.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2015)

Hawks
Lord Harry and Lady Harriet


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 15, 2015)

8ball said:


> The did a pretty good bash at Elite on the old speccy too.


I'd like to see that played on a machine with 5 keys!


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2015)

8ball said:


> http://www.old-computers.com/museum/emulator.asp?c=628&st=1


I've never managed to get an Amiga emulator working.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I've never managed to get an Amiga emulator working.


 


Never tried myself so can't vouch for one.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 15, 2015)

Supine said:


> I've finished skyrim and gta v.
> 
> *I want to relive my jet set willy days! *
> 
> Although i won't but one as the novelty would probably wear out after five minutes



Its got both manic miner and jsw, so you can play for those 5 minutes and then go what the fuck am_ I doing? _Then go play something more contemporary.  

http://jsspeccy.zxdemo.org/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2015)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Much as I applaud this - Speccy games will look total shite on a modern telly. Even SNES games on the Wii Virtual Console look pretty shit on 2015-size tellys.
> 
> For the real effect, they should sell a companion 14' CRT colour TV with a wire aerial that your dad bought off someone on a building site because  he was fed up of you playing Manic Miner when he was trying to watch Emmerdale Farm.



They look brill on the Retron5 on my telly (30inch lcd). It all scales really well.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 15, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> Dizzy.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 15, 2015)

editor said:


> I've never managed to get an Amiga emulator working.


You can't have tried very hard . It's quite straightforward. You do need to source the ROMs. If you want a _really_ easy way (i.e. just a couple of mouse clicks), then get a copy of Cloanto's "Amiga Forever". It comes with various preconfigured virtual Amigas, and a selection of games plus all the ROMs from the A1000  up to the A1200 and A4000. It works very well. If there are any particular games or apps you are looking for, then just ask, as I've probably got it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd be far more tempted by the bluetooth keyboard zx spectrum hardware that Elite Systems got Kickstarter funding for, especially as one of the first things I thought when I got a tablet was 'finally, a portable screen for the spectrum!' since two of the dimensions of the iPad are so similar to the speccy. Unfortunately there have been a number of incidents with Elite Systems such as delays paying speccy game devs their royalties. And even the first run of the actual hardware hasn't quite emerged yet, and a photo of an early unit posted in December suspiciously only showed a view of the devices back & bottom. But if they actually manage to get it done and stick to the target price of £40-£50 quid I might be tempted for nostalgia purposes.

The device this thread is actually about appeals to me in a few ways but too many limitations. They are being very vague about whether there will be any way to use bluetooth, usb or whatever keyboards and other peripherals with it at some point, so I fear there won't be. And it only outputs good old pal/ntsc old fashioned tv video signal, so not easy for me to use a tablet as a screen for it.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 16, 2015)

The emulators are great now _so _if you have a computer < 10 years old, I don't see the point of making (and buying) old hardware?  

If you actually want a ZX spectrum, go buy one on ebay for 35 quid?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunray said:


> If you actually want a ZX spectrum, go buy one on ebay for 35 quid?


 
This.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I've never managed to get an Amiga emulator working.



Retropie.


> The RetroPie SD-card includes emulators for the following systems:
> 
> Amiga (UAE4ALL)
> Apple II (LinApple)
> ...



All on a Raspberry Pi. See also Building an Amiga for $40 with Raspberry PI and UAE4All.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 17, 2015)

Bakunin said:


>




That, sir, is NOT a Dizzy game 




Not a proper one anyway.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 17, 2015)

Most speccy games were shit. Some of the text adventures were alright but they won't lend themselves very well to a keyboardless console. 

Anyway, most of the games are available for free nowadays. This site seems to catalogue all the files and emulators:

http://www.worldofspectrum.org


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2015)

abandaniacom is useful also if you want to live the dream of nostalgia gaming You have to install a dosbox for most of them though The dark pre-mario days, like a wilderness


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 17, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So. Best ever Speccy game? Matthew Smith's Miner Willy games always get cited for pure nostalgia - and for me, the carefully crafted screens of Manic Miner win out over Jet Set Willy, which had a lot of filler - but you really need to go to 1988 or so for the point when the 48k beast was pushed to its limits. Then it's category-by-category. Head over Heels should probably win the isometric 3D award, Pyjamarama gets an honourable mention for puzzle-based adventures, either Iridium or Zynaps for shoot'em up action. Barbarian for beat'em ups, even though it was easily cheated by forward rolls in the corner. Either Ranarama or Into the Eagles Nest for Gauntlet clones. Nothing by Ocean, ever: their crappy coin-op conversions deserve to be forgotten.



Jetset Willy was miles harder than Manic Miner. This guy finishes it losing only one life (apparently it's impossible to complete without losing a life).


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

I still have an A1200 in the cupboard at my dads house actually the Sinclair Spectrum is knocking around somewhere too. It was transplanted into a plus case when some of the rubber keys stopped working.


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

Rebel Star 2, a game free with Sinclair User, was one of my favourites.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2015)

rebel star was also remade along the lines of UFO:Enemy Unknown but simpler for the GBA

which is a much much better piece of kit


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

I never played the first one. Second was a strategy game. It was like aliens.


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

Before I got an Amiga, graduating from the Spectrum. I wanted a SAM coupe for a while.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2015)

toggle said:


> he wouldn't buy it. he's saving up for something even more barking.


i know, a gold zx81


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2015)

xenon said:


> Before I got an Amiga, graduating from the Spectrum. I wanted a SAM coupe for a while.


i've been in the market for a sam for some time now


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 17, 2015)

I was into the arcade games of the 80s. Spent a fortune at the arcades but would always feel underwhelmed whenever I got my hands on the 'spectrum version'. Track & Field vs Daley Thompson's Decathalon. No contest.


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been in the market for a sam for some time now



Siri's trying to get me into trouble again.

Did anyone here ever owned a Sam Coupe? It was sort of marketed as a Spectrum on steroids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2015)

xenon said:


> Siri,s trying to get me into trouble again.
> 
> Did anyone here ever owned a Sam Coupe? It was sort of marketed as a spectrum on steroids.


ah. i want a different sort of sam.


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

I know, The sort that goes woosh then bang.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone remember this?:


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 17, 2015)

The first ever beat 'em up! Inch forward slowly, then joystick sharply to the top right for an uppercut.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The first ever beat 'em up! Inch forward slowly, then joystick sharply to the top right for an uppercut.



Funny thing was, some of the moves I regularly used on Fist also worked just as well for Street Fighter 2 on the SNES.


----------



## xenon (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah had that game. A bit like Karrate Champ of the arcade. Though more primitive obv and only using one joystick. Not that mined worked anyway. Was keys for me. Probably why broke.


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2015)

xenon said:


> Yeah had that game. A bit like Karrate Champ of the arcade. Though more primitive obv and only using one joystick. Not that mined worked anyway. Was keys for me. Probably why broke.



Ah, the old rubber keyboard. And don't forget having to turn it off every few hours so it didn't melt on you.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 17, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Anyone remember this?:


I remember how my little brother and I would always try to be striking the "upper kick" position over the prone body of our opponent when the level ended so we could yell out "HA I'm weeing on you!"


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 17, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I remember how my little brother and I would always try to be striking the "upper kick" position over the prone body of our opponent when the level ended so we could yell out "HA I'm weeing on you!"



Don't forget the hours spent constatly trying to land the roundhouse kick.


----------



## A380 (Jan 18, 2015)

As long as it has this one:


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 18, 2015)

One of the few 16k games that wasn't complete crap.


----------



## gosub (Jan 20, 2015)

should have got this guy to do it (apart from his pronunciation of the letter Z)


----------



## gosub (Jan 20, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> So. Best ever Speccy game? Matthew Smith's Miner Willy games always get cited for pure nostalgia - and for me, the carefully crafted screens of Manic Miner win out over Jet Set Willy, which had a lot of filler - but you really need to go to 1988 or so for the point when the 48k beast was pushed to its limits. Then it's category-by-category. Head over Heels should probably win the isometric 3D award, Pyjamarama gets an honourable mention for puzzle-based adventures, either Iridium or Zynaps for shoot'em up action. Barbarian for beat'em ups, even though it was easily cheated by forward rolls in the corner. Either Ranarama or Into the Eagles Nest for Gauntlet clones. Nothing by Ocean, ever: their crappy coin-op conversions deserve to be forgotten.




KnightLore ftw.Though whenever Ultimate put an advert in Crash you knew something good was coming


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> Ah, the old rubber keyboard. And don't forget having to turn it off every few hours so it didn't melt on you.



It used to get a bit toasty but I never had to switch mine off as a result.


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2015)

xenon said:


> Siri's trying to get me into trouble again.
> 
> Did anyone here ever owned a Sam Coupe? It was sort of marketed as a Spectrum on steroids.



No I didn't own one, but from memory it was by the same company that made the Disciple and Plus D disk drive/interface peripherals. I owned a plus D, many happy days pressing the snapshot button and capturing the spectrum in its exact present state onto a file on disk.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2015)

i really wanted a Sam Coupe... like almost got obsessed with it. i am pretty glad we didn't get one (though the Archimides A3010 we got instead was similarly obscure... was a good computer for the time tho)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 20, 2015)

xenon said:


> Did anyone here ever owned a Sam Coupe? It was sort of marketed as a Spectrum on steroids.


I got one when it was released, having been swayed by all the promotional coverage in CRASH! magazine. We kids had some money from an inheritance to spend, and I chose to spend mine on a Sam Coupe. I loved it, did loads of programming and stuff with it. It was still working ten years later - I actually built a stock management system on it at one of my first jobs, back in around 1995, before every high-street shop had a proper computer in the office.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 8, 2015)

Bakunin said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/02/zx-spectrum-vega-games-console
> 
> Yep, the mighty Speccy, albeit in somewhat remodelled form, will be returning with the original games pre-loaded!
> 
> HUZZ_ZAH!


So the first batch of Spectrum Vegas have rolled off the production line this week; mine arrived today. 

Super-easy to setup, works perfectly, and looks surprisingly good on a modern TV. The control system they've ended up with is actually really good - there are enough buttons for just about every game, plus an on-screen keyboard for adventure games if you're a masochist. The 1,000 games they've chosen include some classics, but also some sad omissions - but with an SD card and the worldofspectrum.org site, you can easily extend your collection with any favourites that are missing (an SD card also allows you to save your progress). The cables are long enough for comfortable living room playing, and the controller feels good and responsive.

The first thing you notice about the games is how unforgiving they are. It's so easy to get frustrated with them when you die ten times in a row to the same mistake; you start to wonder how your ten-year-old self had the patience to keep playing for hours on end.  You also quickly realise how much you depend on making your own level maps ... or how much GTA spoils us nowadays.

I need to get an SD card before I can tell whether the control schema works for non-official games, but so far it's definitely a fun addition to the console shelf.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2015)

I bet Atic Atac is missing.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2015)

and my dad's game!


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2015)

What about Jet Set Willy or Manic Miner?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2015)

must have!
they say here http://www.zxvega.co.uk/Games that they will list the games this week


----------



## free spirit (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm fairly sure there's an original zx spectrum in a draw somewhere at my parents house, probably complete with games. IIRC there's some foil in there somewhere that me and my mate used to fix it when it broke.

There's definitely an original bbc-b computer as well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> What about Jet Set Willy or Manic Miner?


I always got stuck at the bloody banyan tree so it'd be good to finally managed that.


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always got stuck at the bloody banyan tree so it'd be good to finally managed that.



It was that or the Nightmare Room that done for me. You turned into a weird bird thing.


As for manic miner... God even the sound. How did I spend so much time with that...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 8, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I bet Atic Atac is missing.


No, that's on there. I didn't look for JSW and Manic Miner, but I would have thought they would be included. If not, they're so basic they would be easy to play with the cut-down control system.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 8, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No, that's on there. I didn't look for JSW and Manic Miner, but I would have thought they would be included. If not, they're so basic they would be easy to play with the cut-down control system.



I'm tempted to get it.  why though? I mainly hated the Spectrum! I guess it's special order and not general release? Actually I'll stop myself. I want to build a proper arcade cabinet using a Raspberry Pi just haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## gosub (Aug 8, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I always got stuck at the bloody banyan tree so it'd be good to finally managed that.


How you going to enter pokes on that


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> I'm tempted to get it.  why though? I mainly hated the Spectrum! I guess it's special order and not general release? Actually I'll stop myself. I want to build a proper arcade cabinet using a Raspberry Pi just haven't got round to it yet.


I believe they are planning to start taking orders once the Kickstarter stuff is all played out.

Why not just buy a regular cabinet? You can swap out the boards and put in multiple different games afaik.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 9, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I believe they are planning to start taking orders once the Kickstarter stuff is all played out.
> 
> Why not just buy a regular cabinet? You can swap out the boards and put in multiple different games afaik.



Cost, maybe?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 16, 2016)

Vega+
Sir Clive Sinclair announces the ZX Spectrum Vega+ hand-held game console

Very tempting.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 17, 2016)

xenon said:


> It was that or the Nightmare Room that done for me. You turned into a weird bird thing.
> 
> 
> As for manic miner... God even the sound. How did I spend so much time with that...



Watching that is enough to dispel any thoughts that I need to revisit the specy.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 17, 2016)

cypher79 said:


> Hopefully they make the games take fucking ages to load....otherwise it just wont be the same



Yeah - and for doubleplus added realism, it can fail to load every 6th time because your Ma has put the fucking washer/microwave/kettle on in the kitchen next door  halfway through loading Operation Thunderbolt!


----------



## elbows (Mar 9, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Vega+
> Sir Clive Sinclair announces the ZX Spectrum Vega+ hand-held game console
> 
> Very tempting.



I wanted one of these, but by the time I heard about it some alarm bells were ringing. Fast forward to now and the likes of the BBC are starting to report more about what has happened (or rather hasnt happened). The company hiding behind alleged threats to staff and trying to use that to shut the media up is quite pathetic.

Sinclair ZX Vega+ funding campaign halted by Indiegogo - BBC News


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 9, 2017)

elbows said:


> I wanted one of these, but by the time I heard about it some alarm bells were ringing. Fast forward to now and the likes of the BBC are starting to report more about what has happened (or rather hasnt happened). The company hiding behind alleged threats to staff and trying to use that to shut the media up is quite pathetic.
> 
> Sinclair ZX Vega+ funding campaign halted by Indiegogo - BBC News


Oh balls  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 24, 2017)

Another new Spectrum appears - SInclair ZX Spectrum Next
ZX Spectrum Next


----------

